# Kamera mit auf Tour ?



## normo (26. September 2012)

Hey Leute,

mich würde mal interessieren welche Kameras ihr mit auf eure Tour nehmt um den ein oder anderen Schnappschuss einzufangen.

Ich selber bin am überlegen, ob es Sinn ergibt, meine Spiegelreflex mitzunehmen. Wo auf der einen Seite qualitativ schöne Fotos rauskommen oder doch auf etwas anderes umzusteigen, weil das Gewicht einfach zu groß ist.

Wie macht ihr es ? 

Gruß normo


----------



## MATTESM (26. September 2012)

ich bin seit vielen Jahren mit der großen SLR unterwegs immer dann, wenn es der Rucksack zulässt. Dabei bin ich in keinster Weise  Fotograf sondern vielleicht leicht fortgeschrittener HobbyKnipser. Klar  -  die 1 - 2 kg nerven gehörig und ein wenig spielt auch imemr die Angst eine Rolle, man könnte das gute Stück bei einem Sturz ramponieren. Aber das eine oder andere schöne Bild hat das dann doch wieder und wieder bekräftigt. Warum sag ich das? Seit kurzem versuche ich den Umstieg  -  eine Sony NEX7 mit 3 Objektiven ist nur ein Drittel so groß und auch das Gewicht entsprechend geringer  -  erste Gehversuche in den Dolomiten und letzte Woche im Piemont zeigen: Noch bin ich langsamer - verschieße mich häufiger  -  habe höreren Ausscluss. Aber die Kleinen können ein sehr guter Kompromiss sein  -  v.a. wenn man mal Zeit hätte sich mit der Tiefe der Möglichkeiten wirklich auseinanderzusetzen und das Ding zu lernen. Bildqualität ist auf jeden Fall grundsätzlich gut. Vielleicht ein Kompromis der auch für Dich der gangbare wäre???
(letzte Bilder z.B. hier https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151154715072235.488317.241449322234&type=3 und hier... https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151052745722235.472151.241449322234&type=3 )
..m..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (26. September 2012)

Da ich keine Spiegelreflex hab, fällt mir die Auswahl nicht schwer. 

Hab ne Casio Exilim in einer Tasche vorne am Rucksackträger dabei. Immer griffbereit, muss nicht jedes mal den Rucksack abnehmen um ein Bild zu machen. Und die Qualität genügt mir. Hab auch Fotos 50x70cm an der Wand hängen.

Klar macht eine gute Spiegelreflex bessere Bilder. Musst Du wissen ob es Dir den Aufwand wert ist.

Beim Alpencross würd ich aber nie eine Spiegelreflex mitschleppen.


----------



## Caeso (26. September 2012)

Auf größeren Touren habe ich meine DSLR dabei und dafür habe ich den Rucksack Lowepro Sport 200 AW.

http://www.lowepro-deutschland.de/produkte/index.php?article_id=471&clang=0

Gerald


----------



## normo (26. September 2012)

> Auf größeren Touren habe ich meine DSLR dabei und dafür habe ich den Rucksack Lowepro Sport 200 AW.



Wie viel bekommt man neben der DSLR noch in den Rucksack ?


----------



## J.Hahn (26. September 2012)

Ich habe meist meine Olympus PEN PM1 mit 14-42er Zoom dabei (umgerechnet in Kleinbild 28-84mm), die passt auch in eine geräumige Gurttasche am Rucksackgurt. Gewicht dann bei ca. 500gr und kommt fast an DSLR Bildqualität ran.


----------



## thory (26. September 2012)

J.Hahn schrieb:


> Ich habe meist meine Olympus PEN PM1 ... Gewicht dann bei ca. 500gr und kommt fast an DSLR Bildqualität ran.



Spiegelrefelx hat 2 weitere Vorteile:

a.) Phasen Detection Autofocus - ist bei Sportaufnahmen dem Kontrast AF weit überlegen.

b.) aufgrund der Sensorgröße gibt es weitergehende Freistellungsmöglichkeiten als der 13x17 Sensor der fourthirds.
Natürlich gehören da auch die entsprechenden Objektive dazu, d.h. lichtstark sind und den entsprechenden AF unterstützen.


----------



## akisu (26. September 2012)

ich hab mir extra vor meinem urlaub ne "handlichere" kamera (fuji x10 - 330g) gekauft. aber die kann leider nicht mit einer vollformat dslr mithalten. das hatte denn auch die folge das ich bis auf 2 tage immer meine 1,6kg dslr die berge hochgeschleppt habe. einmal auch inklusive 2 kg stativ. aber dafür wurde ich auch mit fotos belohnt die jede kleine kamera alt aussehen lassen.

einen tot muss man immer sterben. entweder leichten rucksack und nicht ganz so schöne bilder, oder eben mehr schleppen und dafür hammer bilder.

bei kleinen touren ist ne kompakte für mich ok. aber wenn man vorher weiß das man zb in den genuss einer super aussicht kommt würde ich immer die dslr vorziehen.


----------



## J.Hahn (26. September 2012)

Durchaus richtig, für meine "richtigen" Photos habe ich dann auch meine Pentax K5 mit nem Tamron 16-50 F2.8 dabei (oder auch mal ein 50er F1.4).
Die Pen ist halt ein brauchbarer Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht/Größe und Bildqualität.
Wenn die Sony RX1 nicht gar so teuer wäre, würde ich natürlich die lieber mitnehmen


----------



## uerrpp (27. September 2012)

Ich hab meine DSLR nie mitgenommen, nun hab ich keine mehr.  Hab mich bei Amazon mal umsehen und eine gebrauchte Canon Powershot SX210 (93) erstanden. Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt, auch wenn ich weiß, dass sie bei weitem nicht an die Bilder der DSLR rankommen wird. So allerdings schlepp ich wenig Gewicht rum und es tut finanziell nicht so weh beim Sturz. Immerhin habe ich damit die Möglichkeit Belichtung und Blende einzustellen.
Komme wohl vor nächster Woche nicht mehr los mal Bilder damit zu knipsen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (27. September 2012)

Olympus TG-1 - knapp 200 Gramm, Wasserdicht und macht klasse Bilder / Videos für das kleine Teil.
Kann mit der Original Tasche direkt am Rucksackgurt befestigt werden und ist dadurch immer schnell im Zugriff.

Seitdem bleiben bei mir die DSLR bzw. PEN zuhause wenns zum Biken oder Bergsteigen geht.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (27. September 2012)

Habe mich für die Immer-mit Lösung von der kleinen Panasonic TZ 10 jetzt schon seid einiger Zeit zur Bridge, der FZ 150 hochgearbeitet. Funktionaliät annähernd einer DSLR, gute Fotos und klasse Videos. Wenn spezielle Fotosessions anstehen, nehme ich auch mal meine Pentax DSLR + Zubehör mit, dann allerdings mit beschränkten Radius. 12,5 KG Gezimpel am Mann machen dann nicht wirklich Spaß beim Biken, die Fotos sind dafür aber toll.


----------



## gewitterBiker (27. September 2012)

Besitze nach mehreren Canon DSLRs, dann einer Panasonic GH1, nun eine Sony Nex 5n. 
Befestigt wird sie mit einer passenden Tasche samt angesetztem Objektiv seitlich Hüftgurt des Rucksack (siehe Bild). Damit ist das Teil in 2 Sekunden einsatzbereit (empfinde ich als das wichtigste Kriterium).

Die Qualität der Aufnahmen ist sehr gut und steht den DLSRs nicht nach (weil ein grosser Sensor eingesetzt wird). Video-Qualität ist sehr gut. Problematisch sind das helle Licht mit dem Display. Manche Aufnahmen mache ich Blind. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Dieses Jahr kommt noch ein Pancake-Zoom, das macht die Kamera noch kompakter, das kaufe ich mir sicher.


----------



## gmak (27. September 2012)

Auf Touren hab ich größtenteils meine Panasonic TZ6 angehangen am Rucksackträger dabei. 
Seltener schlepp ich meine GH2 mit aber weniger wegen dem Gewicht, mich nervt das Aus- und Einpacken im Rucksack. Da sind keine spontanen Schnappschüsse drin.


----------



## MATTESM (27. September 2012)

nachtrag zum gewitter.... (digitaler) Sucher / Display ist ein thema  -  bei der NEX5 kann man Sucher nachrüsten, bei der NEX7 ist er drin. Preislich bewegst Du Dich aber da im BEreich einer DSLR.... :-( 

..m..


----------



## gewitterBiker (27. September 2012)

MATTESM schrieb:


> nachtrag zum gewitter.... (digitaler) Sucher / Display ist ein thema  -  bei der NEX5 kann man Sucher nachrüsten, bei der NEX7 ist er drin. Preislich bewegst Du Dich aber da im BEreich einer DSLR.... :-(
> 
> ..m..



Die Nex 6 wurde angekündigt und hat das Gehäuse der Nex 7 (incl. Sucher) und den Sensor der Nex 5n. Eine noch bezahlbare Alternative, auch zu einer DSLR, da die Bildqualität gleich ist (sofern man gleiche Linsen einsetzt).

Schlussendlich geht es beim Biken eher um Gewicht und vor allem um Aufnahmebereitschaft. Ein technisch schlechtes Bild ist besser als garkein Bild. Ich würde deswegen eher eine Knippscam oder das Handy empfehlen, das ich ohne Rucksack abnehmen erreichen kann, als eine DSLR, die im Rucksack herumschwirrt. 
Die Systemkameras vereinen beides ganz gut und ich würde sie deswegen empfehlen.


----------



## normo (27. September 2012)

> Die Systemkameras vereinen beides ganz gut und ich würde sie deswegen empfehlen.


Der Meinung kann ich mich glaube ich anschliessen. Habe die letzten Tage jetzt auch weiter schlau gelesen in Bezug auf die Systemkameras. Ich denke auch das sie eine gute Alternative werden könnten.
Wobei da auch die schnelle Griffbereitschaft eine Rolle spielen muss. Um schnell mal ein Foto zu knipsen und dem Trail dann weiter bergab zu folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (27. September 2012)

Ich habe keine DSLR, stand aber vor etwa zwei Monaten vor genau der Frage, was ich kaufen sollte und was Sinn macht. Unterm Strich wÃ¼rde ich eine DSLR niemals mit auf eine Radtour nehmen, vorallem dann nicht, wenn man in unbekanntes Terrain geht. Da kann man schnell mal stÃ¼rzen und wenn dann eine Kamera plus Objektiv fÃ¼r 1500â¬ hin ist, dann mal Prost! AuÃerdem sind die Dinger einfach viel zu sperrig, egal ob man leicht packt oder nicht. Einfach nur unnÃ¶tiges Gewicht.
Eine normale Kompaktkamera hat mir aber nicht gereicht, da ich von meinen bisherigen immer gehasst habe, dass die meisten Landschaftsaufnahmen zu absoluten Suchbildern wurden. Der verdammte Weitwinkel ist fÃ¼r sowas eben einfach nur sch*****. Die meisten Minikameras bieten hÃ¶chstens 5fach optischen Zoom, Digitalzoom kann man total abhaken.

Blieb unterm Strich fÃ¼r mich nur noch die Superzoom-Kategorie Ã¼brig. Und die tut auch wirklich genau das, was ich will. Ist bei mir eine Sony HX20V geworden. SchieÃt, sofern das Licht akzeptabel ist, Fotos die einer DSLR das Wasser reichen kÃ¶nnen, ist leicht, kompakt und hat 20fach optischen Zoom. Bin rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Caeso (28. September 2012)

normo schrieb:


> Wie viel bekommt man neben der DSLR noch in den Rucksack ?


 
Neben meiner Nikon D7000 + Sigma 17-50/2.8 passt noch 1 weiteres Objektiv oder ein Bitz mit rein. In das Kamerafach, in den Rucksack natürlich mehr. Eine 2 Liter Trinkblase kann man auch noch rein machen.

Gerald


----------



## Mxpanda (29. September 2012)

Da mir meine 60D einfach zu groß und schwer ist und ich ausserdem immer Angst davor habe, sie durch einen Sturz zu beschädigen, habe ich bis jetzt immer "nur" meine GoPro mit auf Tour. Die macht akzeptable Bilder und man muss sich keine Sorgen um die Elektronik machen, weil Wasserdicht.

Natürlich ist das kein richtiger Ersatz für eine Fotokamera, aber für Schnappschüsse reichts.
Man muss immer schauen, wie man die Prioritäten setzt.


----------



## transalbi (29. September 2012)

Canon S100. Für mich bester Kompromiss zwischen Qualität und Gewicht.


----------



## flametop (30. September 2012)

transalbi schrieb:


> Canon S100. Für mich bester Kompromiss zwischen Qualität und Gewicht.



Sehe ich genauso! Auch die S95 kann ich empfehlen!


----------



## Promontorium (30. September 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> Blieb unterm Strich für mich nur noch die Superzoom-Kategorie übrig. Und die tut auch wirklich genau das, was ich will. Ist bei mir eine Sony HX20V geworden. Schießt, sofern das Licht akzeptabel ist, Fotos die einer DSLR das Wasser reichen können, ist leicht, kompakt und hat 20fach optischen Zoom. Bin rundum zufrieden.




Kann ich so voll und ganz unterschreiben!

Habe mir neben meiner Nikon D90 nach längerer Recherche die Canon Powershot SX 220HS gekauft und muß sagen, daß die Bilder qualitativ schon sehr sehr gut sind - wenn sie natürllich an die besten DSLRs *SAMT* gutem Objektiv nicht ganz heranreichen!

Unter anderem auf flickr kannst Du in der Suchleiste das entsprechende Kameramodell eingeben und Dir Bilder dazu ansehen!!!


----------



## MisterCool (30. September 2012)

Ich habe eine gute DSLR (mit den passenden L-Linsen) und Casio / Sony Compacte dazu. Aber weder die eine noch die anderen sind das richtige.
Die DSLR ist schnell, gut aber zu klobig, die kompakten zu langsam (ätzend!!!), Qualität ist nicht berauschend, und das Händling schlecht/fummelig.
Deshalb die Wahl ist auf ein "Mittelding" gefallen -> Etwas wie Systemkameras oder grosse "Semiprofi" Compakte,  die das Händling und Qualität einer DSLR in akzeptablem Gehäuse bieten.  Etwas wie Pen, Nexus, Panasonic Gf5, Canon G1x,.. 
Da für mich Schnelligkeit des AF wichtig ist , und das Gehäuse doch etwas kleiner sein könnte, habe ich auf etwas passendes gewartet. Und die "Traumkamera" für die Touren ist gerade rausgekommen ->  Canon G15:

Nicht zu klein, nicht zu gross
Gute manuelle Einstellungen
Gute Qualität
Helles Objektiv
Gute ISO/Rauschwerte
Ausreichender Zoom-Bereich
Robust (ich hatte schon die G5)
Schnell !!!
Bedienbar in Handschuhen
Optischer Viewer (besser in der Sonne und schneller)
Custom Functions

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-powershot-g15

Für Nikonianer wäre es die neue P7700, auch sehr gut und sauschnell

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikon-coolpix-p7700

Dafür werde ich ein kleines "Geschirr" basteln, so dass die Cam vorne an der Brust an den Rucksackträgern befestigt ist und immer griffbereit ist, ohne den Rucksack ausziehen/umdrehen zu müssen.

Wächselobjektive brauche ich für diesen Verwendungszweck nicht. Wäre die Canon G1X schneller gewesen, hätte ich die genommen

Es gibt viele gute Systemkameras (u.a. die erwähnten Nexus oder die neuen Fujis), die gute Bilder machen, aber die sind meisten extrem langsam (af) - ich kann das nicht haben, wenn mir das Objekt vor der Linse wegläuft, bevor die Kamera endlich ausgelöst hat. Da ist man von einer DSLR verwöhnt.


----------



## thomas.h (30. September 2012)

Habe auch als Kompromiss eine Systemcam gekauft (Nex 3 damals noch) und bin recht zufrieden.
Mich stört eigentlich nur, dass ich keine externen Blitze verwenden kann und bei richtig hellem Licht ist der Display etwas verloren. Dafür mach ich aber sehr viele Fotos mit ausgeklapptem Display (Cam unten oder oben gehalten), wo mir der Sucher sowieso nichts helfen würde. 
Autofokus ist bei bewegten Objektiven wirklich nicht der beste, das stimmt. Mit der Bildqualität bin ich zufrieden - hängt sehr vom Objektiv ab.


----------



## transalbi (30. September 2012)

flametop schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso! Auch die S95 kann ich empfehlen!



Bildbeispiel S100:


----------



## MisterCool (30. September 2012)

Beispiele zeigen zwar wie gut die Bildqualität ist (bei der S100 ausser Frage), aber nicht wie geeignet die Cam für den Verwendungszweck ist.

BTW. Beim guten Licht schaffen es die meisten Cams gut. 
Spreu vom Weizen wird erst bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen getrennt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich fotografiere nur bei gutem Licht (heißt Sonne), insofern ist mir dieses Kriterium eher egal. Nach meiner Erfahrung macht es bei Landschaftsaufnahmen eh keinen Sinn, bei bedecktem Himmel zu fotografieren.


----------



## rayc (1. Oktober 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Besitze nach mehreren Canon DSLRs, dann einer Panasonic GH1, nun eine Sony Nex 5n.
> Befestigt wird sie mit einer passenden Tasche samt angesetztem Objektiv seitlich Hüftgurt des Rucksack (siehe Bild). Damit ist das Teil in 2 Sekunden einsatzbereit (empfinde ich als das wichtigste Kriterium).
> 
> Die Qualität der Aufnahmen ist sehr gut und steht den DLSRs nicht nach (weil ein grosser Sensor eingesetzt wird). Video-Qualität ist sehr gut. Problematisch sind das helle Licht mit dem Display. Manche Aufnahmen mache ich Blind. Insgesamt bin ich sehr zufrieden. Dieses Jahr kommt noch ein Pancake-Zoom, das macht die Kamera noch kompakter, das kaufe ich mir sicher.



Ah, endlich tut sich was.

Ich habe die NEX-5ND mit SEL-P1855 und SEL 16F28 Pancake.
Das Pancake bleibt meist zuhause.

Du meinst wahrscheinlich das neue Objektive SEL-P1650?
Das wäre nur halb so lang wie mein jetziges Zoom SEL-P1855.
30 mm statt 60 mm.

An der Hüfte befestigt, wäre mir zu riskant. Bei Stürzen rollt man doch recht häufig seitlich ab.

Ich trage die Kamera mittig auf der Brust in einer passenden Tasche. 
Den Brustgurt des Rucksacks fädle ich durch die Hüftschlaufe der Tasche.
Mit 2 Karabinerhacken habe ich die Tasche seitlich an den Schulterriemen befestigt. Somit schlackert die Kamera auch auf ruppigen Trails nicht.
Ich habe mich daran recht schnell gewöhnt und bemerke die Kamera gar nicht mehr.

Ray


----------



## Promontorium (1. Oktober 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich trage die Kamera mittig auf der Brust in einer passenden Tasche.
> Den Brustgurt des Rucksacks fädle ich durch die Hüftschlaufe der Tasche.
> Mit 2 Karabinerhacken habe ich die Tasche seitlich an den Schulterriemen befestigt. Somit schlackert die Kamera auch auf ruppigen Trails nicht.
> Ich habe mich daran recht schnell gewöhnt und bemerke die Kamera gar nicht mehr.
> ...



Hast Du davon ein Foto? Wenn nicht, mach' doch mal bitte eins!


----------



## rayc (1. Oktober 2012)

oder



Ich denke, hier sieht man es recht gut.
Das ist jetzt mit meinem Deuter Rucksack. 
Am Evoc passt es aber auch.
Man sollte halt nicht auf die Brust fallen, aber da nimmt man ja eh instinktiv die Arme vor.

ray


----------



## pistensau3000 (1. November 2012)

@rayc und   @rayc
ich würde mir gerne die neue NEX-6 zulegen. zunächst weil mir die optisch einfach sehr gut gefällt (ich weiß eine nicht sehr gute entscheidungsgrundlage)
folgendes spricht noch dafür: 10 fps, AF mit auslöseverzögerung 0,34s Wlan und optischer sucher und ein eingeb. blitz

als kit gibt es die NEX-6 mit der SELP1650 16-50mm linse.

nun meine frage: meint ihr dass das eine objektiv genügt? oder braucht man da noch ein weiteres? 

verzeiht mir die frage (hab nur eine kompaktcam) entspricht das denn einen zoom von ca 3,5?
leider ist der spaß nicht grad billig


----------



## gewitterBiker (1. November 2012)

Die Cam ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, das Objektiv ist für normale Ansprüche ausreichend. Wenn du Kompaktkameras gewohnt bist ist es auf jeden Fall ein deutlicher Fortschritt.
16-50 ist ca. 3,1-facher Zoom. (50:16)

Das gute an Systemkameras ist: man kann sie später ausbauen. Wenn du im Nachhinein feststellt, du benötigst noch ein Tele oder etwas anderes, dann kaufst du dir eines (wenn du das Geld dafür ausgeben möchtest). Für den Anfang reicht das Kit-Objektiv mehr als aus.
Die Sachen sind aktuell noch nicht lieferbar (zumindest das Objektiv, von der Kamera weiss ichs nicht). Wirst dich also noch etwas gedulden müssen.


----------



## rayc (1. November 2012)

pistensau3000 schrieb:


> @rayc und   @rayc
> ich würde mir gerne die neue NEX-6 zulegen. zunächst weil mir die optisch einfach sehr gut gefällt (ich weiß eine nicht sehr gute entscheidungsgrundlage)
> folgendes spricht noch dafür: 10 fps, AF mit auslöseverzögerung 0,34s Wlan und optischer sucher und ein eingeb. blitz
> 
> ...



Ich habe die NEX-5 mit "alten" Zoom- Objektiv und Weitwinkel-Pancake.
Normalerweise verwende ich nur das Zoom.
2 Objektive beim Biken mit zuschleppen ist mir zu aufwendig.
Das Pancake ist für Gruppenfotos oder klar  für Nachtaufaufnahmen vom Vorteil.

Bei der Nex-6 würde ich gerne wissen, ob sie das Autofokus-Problem wirklich gelöst haben.
Dadurch hat man bei der Nex-5 immer wieder mal unscharfe Bilder. 
Für manuellen Fokus bin ich bei Aktionfotos nicht geübt genug. 
Das kannte ich von meiner alten Bridge-Cam Sony V3 nicht.
Ansonsten ist die Nex-5 meilenweit überlegen. Besonders die Geschwindigkeit begeistert mich immer noch.

Du wirst auf jeden Spass haben mit der Nex-6.

ray


----------



## pistensau3000 (1. November 2012)

irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen, dass es wohl immer wieder probleme mit dem AF gab.
möglich, dass das mit dem hybrid AF besser fuzt.
zu weihnachten wird das teil schon lieferbar sein... oder ich find doch was anderes.
GPS wär hald noch wirklich sinnvoll, zumal ich auch mal gern in die ferne schweife

danke für eure antworten


----------



## rayc (1. November 2012)

Nimm lieber eine GPS-Logger und geotagge die Bilder per Software am Rechner.
Das kommt dich billiger und funktioniert auch mit Bildern von Freunden auf einer gemeinsamen Tour.

ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (2. November 2012)

Brauchst Du wirklich Wechselobjektive?
Schaue Dir so eine High-End Kompakte wie Canon G15 oder Sony RX 100 an.
Deren Qualität und inzw. auch die Schnelligkeit ist nicht zu unterschätzen


----------



## pistensau3000 (2. November 2012)

Hm aktuell wären das schon gute kameras.
Ich muss mich hald immer ärgern wenn ich mir vorstelle, wie viel besser meine bilder sein könnten. Nicht nur vom biken. Zb war uch heuer in bolivien. Da wären bessere bilder drin gewesen.

Denk hald dass der doppelt so große sensor schon nochmal einen deutlichen unterschied macht.
Zudem bin ich schon wieder an der schulter verletzt, und spare mir die ganze skisaison.
Da kann man schon mal a bissal was investieren 

Einen weieren vorteil sehe ich im sucher. Mal schaun


----------



## gewitterBiker (2. November 2012)

Wie du schon sagst: der Unterschied zwischen Kompakten und Systemkameras liegt in der Grösse des Suchers. 
Das führt aber nicht automatisch zu besseren Bildern. Die Bilder sind zwar technisch besser aber das Bild macht der Fotograf. Sicherlich ist das Fotografieren mit DSLR-Suchern etwas anspruchsvoller, man hat aber auch mehr Möglichkeiten (z.B. das Spiel mit der Schärfentiefe, Freistellen über Schärfeebenen, etc.), weswegen man sich einfach etwas mit den Grundlagen der Gestaltung auseinandersetzen sollte um wirklich davon zu profitieren.

Für Knipser oder Personen, die sich nicht mit solchen Dingen beschäftigen (wollen) sind Kompaktkameras besser geeignet weil viel mehr  auf dem Bild gleichzeitig scharf ist und damit oft auch die Zufriedenheit mit der Bild-"Qualität".


----------



## MisterCool (3. November 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Wie du schon sagst: der Unterschied zwischen Kompakten und Systemkameras liegt in der Grösse des Suchers.
> Das führt aber nicht automatisch zu besseren Bildern. Die Bilder sind zwar technisch besser aber das Bild macht der Fotograf. Sicherlich ist das Fotografieren mit DSLR-Suchern etwas anspruchsvoller, man hat aber auch mehr Möglichkeiten (z.B. das Spiel mit der Schärfentiefe, Freistellen über Schärfeebenen, etc.), weswegen man sich einfach etwas mit den Grundlagen der Gestaltung auseinandersetzen sollte um wirklich davon zu profitieren.
> 
> Für Knipser oder Personen, die sich nicht mit solchen Dingen beschäftigen (wollen) sind Kompaktkameras besser geeignet weil viel mehr  auf dem Bild gleichzeitig scharf ist und damit oft auch die Zufriedenheit mit der Bild-"Qualität".



Sei nicht böse, aber das ist doch alles Quatsch
- zuerst nicht jede Systemkamera hat ein Sucher
- das Knipsen mit Sucher ist überhaupt nicht anspruchsvoller (de facto einfacher)
- das Spiel mit der Schärfe hat doch nichts mit Sucher zu tun
- Eine DSLR hat genauso viel auf dem Bild gleichzeitig drauf scharf wie eine Kompakte, man muss nur passende Blende/Programm wählen



			
				pistensau3000 schrieb:
			
		

> Denk hald dass der doppelt so große sensor schon nochmal einen deutlichen unterschied macht.
> Einen weieren vorteil sehe ich im sucher. Mal schaun



Btw. Es gibt Kompakte deren Sensor vergleichbar gross ist mit Systemkameras
Und mit einem Sucher -> G15 

Und den größten Unterschied macht immer noch der Man hinter der Kamera

Und denk dran, Es nutzt dir nichts die tollste Kamera, wenn sie zu gross und deshalb auf den Touren nie dabei ist!!! Sie verstaubt zuhause

Das solltest Du nicht unterschätzen


----------



## gewitterBiker (3. November 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Sei nicht böse, aber das ist doch alles Quatsch
> - zuerst nicht jede Systemkamera hat ein Sucher
> - das Knipsen mit Sucher ist überhaupt nicht anspruchsvoller (de facto einfacher)
> - das Spiel mit der Schärfe hat doch nichts mit Sucher zu tun
> ...



Sorry, ersetze in meinem Satz Sucher mit Sensor, dann passts. 
Es gibt auch Kompakte mit grossem Sensor, das stimmt. 
Der letzte Punkt in deiner Aufzählung ist allerdings auch nicht ganz richtig. Man kann natürlich abblenden, aber nicht unbegrenzt. Es entscheidet alleine Brennweite+Blende über die Schärfentiefe und die ist bei einem grossen Sensor im _Normalfall _deutlich geringer.
Grundsätzlich will ich darauf hinweisen, dass man diese Zusammenhänge wissen sollte (aus meiner Sicht) bevor man sich über Ergebnisse beschwert, die einem nicht passen weil man sie nicht gewohnt ist. Denn das passiert mit DSLRs sehr häufig aus meiner Erfahrung heraus.


----------



## pistensau3000 (3. November 2012)

Hab grad nach einem größenvergleich z.b. zur g15 gesuchthttp://sortable.com/cameras/Sony-Alpha-NEX-6-vs-Canon-PowerShot-G15
Natürlich ist das die ansicht von vorne. Mit dem standard tele schaut das schon wieder anders aus. Danke euch für die antworten. Ich kann von beiden gute infos raus holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterCool (3. November 2012)

Gucks Du hier

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-powershot-g15/3


----------



## MisterCool (3. November 2012)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Der letzte Punkt in deiner Aufzählung ist allerdings auch nicht ganz richtig. Man kann natürlich abblenden, aber nicht unbegrenzt. Es entscheidet alleine Brennweite+Blende über die Schärfentiefe und die ist bei einem grossen Sensor im _Normalfall _deutlich geringer.



Was ist Normalfall?
Selbst bei einer Crop DSLR kommst du mit f8 oder f11 bei einem nicht Telezoom in einen beinahe hyperfokalen Bereich (alles wird scharf)

Aber zugegeben, genau das will man eigentlich nicht (bis auf Tantes Emma Geburtstagsfotos)


----------



## transalbi (3. November 2012)

Hat jemand schon Erfahrung gesammelt mit der hier:
Sony-DSC RX100


http://www.dpreview.com/search/?query=sony%20rx&product=sony_dscrx100


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (3. November 2012)

rayc schrieb:


> oder
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

wo hast du die beiden Bilder aufgenommen?
Bei uns an der Bergstr.?
Wenn ja, wo genau?

Danke für die Info!

PS.: Hast du zufällig einen GPS-Track dazu - wenn hier


----------



## rayc (3. November 2012)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wo hast du die beiden Bilder aufgenommen?
> Bei uns an der Bergstr.?
> ...



Nee, leider nicht an der Bergstraße. 
Dann bräuchte man nicht weg fahren.

Das erste Bild ist im Harz am Achtermann.

Und das zweite ist im Anagagebirge auf Teneriffa.

ray


----------



## pistensau3000 (4. November 2012)

MisterCool schrieb:


> Gucks Du hier
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/canon-powershot-g15/3



Ui gute seite sehr ausführlicher test. Danke für den tip


----------



## MisterCool (4. November 2012)

Die beste Fotoseite und Tests überhaupt


----------



## Luk00r (5. November 2012)

Unterschied Systemkamera vs. Kompaktkamera (welche oft ausser Acht gelassen werden)

-Systemkamera mit Zoomobjektiv ist vom Handling/Größe sehr nah an einer DSLR
(großes, langes und schweres Objektiv im Verhältnis zum Kameragehäuse, Objektivkappe jedesmal runter und wieder drauf machen)

-Kompaktkamera - da fährt das Zoomobjektiv meist nahezu komplett ins Gehäuse, ausserdem entfällt das hin und her mit der Objektivabdeckung, Kamera passt wirklich in die Jackentasche und lässt sich einhändig bedienen


----------



## Promontorium (5. November 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Unterschied Systemkamera vs. Kompaktkamera (welche oft ausser Acht gelassen werden)
> 
> -Systemkamera mit Zoomobjektiv ist vom Handling/Größe sehr nah an einer DSLR
> (großes, langes und schweres Objektiv im Verhältnis zum Kameragehäuse, Objektivkappe jedesmal runter und wieder drauf machen)
> ...




Und es gibt mittlerweile Kompakte in der gehobenen Preisklasse, deren Bildqualität und haptische/mechanische Eigenschaften frappierend sind, 
die dabei dennoch deutlich preisgünstiger sind als jede Systemkamera!
Ich habe mir für Touren dieses Jahr die Canon Powershot SX 220HS mit 14-fach optischem Zoom gekauft, benutze sie mittlerweile aber auch gerne für die "Alltags"-fotografie, da mir meine Nikon D90 oft zu klobig ist bei zudem nicht wesentlich besserer Bildqualität (was auch am 18-105er Zoom liegt ---> nix Besonderes!)
Die größere Schwester SX 240HS hat ein 20-fach optisches Zoom, das dürfte mehr als ausreichen!

Die Fotos auf meinem flickr-Account sind in letzter Zeit fast nur mit der Canon aufgenommen, meist aber mit Picasa ein bißchen nachbearbeitet!


----------



## MisterCool (6. November 2012)

> Die größere Schwester SX 240HS hat ein 20-fach optisches Zoom, das dürfte mehr als ausreichen!



Das ist wie 5x15 Gang Schaltung am MTB - das braucht kein Mensch! Es ist nur ein Qualitätskiller! So ein Zoombereich ist immer ein grosser Kompromiss und ein Zugeständnis der Hersteller an die Knipser, die nur in Megapixel und Zoom denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sub-xero (7. November 2012)

Ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung, eine neue Kamera zu kaufen. Ich habe momentan die Canon Powershot G12. Hauptgrund für eine neue Kamera ist, dass ich in FullHD filmen möchte. Ich habe mich eingehend mit dem Thema beschäftigt. Das Ergebnis, in kurzen Worten:

Systemkamera vs. Kompakte: Es wird wohl eine Systemkamera werden, weil ich bei den Kompakten einfach zu viele Kompromisse eingehen muss. Die Bildqualität bei Foto und Video ist bei den guten Systemkameras deutlich(!) besser, als bei den besten Kompaktkameras. Dafür nehme ich sogar in Kauf, dass das Gerät etwas sperriger wird. Die guten Kompakten sind ohnehin nicht mehr jackentaschentauglich, man braucht also so oder so eine Kameratasche.
Eine DSLR ist nochmal deutlich sperriger als eine Systemkamera, das ist dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten. Zumal die guten Systemkameras von der Bildqualität inzwischen DSLRs erreicht haben.

Canon: Als alter Canon-Fan fand ich die Canon-Geräte von der Bildqualität recht gut und das Handling der G-Serie einfach spitze, aber sie sind durch die Bank alle extrem langsam. Langsame Bildwiederholrate, langsamer Autofokus, langsames Hochfahren, langsame Videos. Das hat mich schon immer bei Canon genervt, und mit der G15, G1X oder gar der EOS M hat sich kaum was gebessert. Andere Hersteller sind hier um Welten besser.

Sony: Die Sony NEX Geräte sind bei den Systemkameras diejenigen, die all das bieten, was ich brauche. Und sie sind bei den Videofunktionen spitze. Die Panasonic Lumix GH3 ist auch super, aber ein verdammt schwerer und sperriger Brocken. Also wird es wohl eine NEX-6 oder NEX-7 werden. Die NEX-7 ist momentan mein Favorit, da sie im Gegensatz zur NEX-6 eine höhere Auflösung hat und einen Mikrofoneingang. WLAN und GPS brauche ich nicht bei einer Digicam. Das neue 16-50 mm Zoom für die NEX ist außerdem sehr klein und handlich und für MTB-Fotos perfekt. Wenn ich mal ein Tele vermissen sollte, kann ich das immer noch nachkaufen (bei der Auflösung kann man aber auch viel mit Ausschnittsvergrößerungen machen).



Luk00r schrieb:


> Unterschied Systemkamera vs. Kompaktkamera (welche oft ausser Acht gelassen werden)
> 
> -Systemkamera mit Zoomobjektiv ist vom Handling/Größe sehr nah an einer DSLR
> (großes, langes und schweres Objektiv im Verhältnis zum Kameragehäuse, Objektivkappe jedesmal runter und wieder drauf machen)
> ...


----------



## Luk00r (7. November 2012)

Also die NEX Serie ist qualitativ schon recht gut (ich hab selber die Nex3 - weil einfach günstig zu kaufen)
Das Kitobjektiv reduziert aber die Möglichkeiten der Kamera (Bildschärfe am Rand, chromatic aberration) - gut, dafür ist es recht günstig und für den Preis auf jeden Fall ok.
Der große APS-C Sensor ist einfach ne ganz andere Liga als die 1/2,3 oder 1/1,7 Zoll Sensoren der Kompakten.
Beim Filmen gibts allderdings bei den Kompakten teilweise den Vorteil, dass die eine extrem starke Antiverwackelungsdingsbums drin haben. Hab mir mal Beispielvideos von der Sony HX20V angeschaut und da wackelt selbst bei 20x Zoom kaum etwas, das fand ich schon beeindruckend.

SOny Rx100 ist zurzeit noch so nen "Überflieger", wäre mir aber zu teuer. Die kommt qualitativ sehr nah an die Nex-Reihe ran und ist wesentlich handlicher, Filme auch FullHD 50p (EU) bzw. 60p in USA.
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sony-cybershot-dsc-rx100

Einfach bestellen und zurückschicken, oder mal Mediamarkt/Saturn zum anschauen.


----------



## MisterCool (7. November 2012)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Canon: Als alter Canon-Fan fand ich die Canon-Geräte von der Bildqualität recht gut und das Handling der G-Serie einfach spitze, aber sie sind durch die Bank alle extrem langsam. Langsame Bildwiederholrate, langsamer Autofokus, langsames Hochfahren, langsame Videos. Das hat mich schon immer bei Canon genervt, und mit der G15, G1X oder gar der EOS M hat sich kaum was gebessert. Andere Hersteller sind hier um Welten besser.



Das trifft für die G1X zu, aber hast Du schon mit der G15 gespielt? Da sieht es etwas anders aus - ist deutlich schneller geworden.
Video interessiert mich nicht.

Ich habe gestern beide (Sony Next und die G15) in der Hand gehabt. Die Sony ist mit dem angesetzten Objektiv VIEEEL grösser

Gut sieht die Sony RX100 aus (bis auf den fehlenden optischen Sucher)


----------



## chorge (8. November 2012)

Ich verwende inzwischen eine Panasonic LX7!
 - 1/1.7" Chip statt der üblichen 1/2.3", dadurch weniger Bildrauschen!
 - super Lichtstark, daher sind extrem kurze Belichtungszeiten möglich!
 - extrem schnell: 10-11 Bilder pro Sekunde in voller Auflösung!
 - RAW Dateien können mitgespeichert werden, was wirklich noch einiges rausholt!
 - volle manuelle Kontrolle bei Bedarf
 - gerade noch leicht und handlich genug
Leider nur 24-90mm Zoom, was aber eigentlich reicht! Hatte vorher ne SX 240hs - und war echt begeistert - aber die LX7 ist schon ne andere Nummer!! 




 

 



Die Sony RX100 ist dazu nochmal ne Steigerung bzgl. der Bildqualität - mir persönlich ist sie aber für's schnelle Photgraphieren beim biken viel zu rutschig...


----------



## wibu (8. November 2012)

Letztes Jahr (2011) hatte ich die Nikon P7000 auf meiner Alpencross Tour mit. Eine tolle Kamera mit vielen Einstellmöglichkeiten und 7fach Zoom.  Dennoch habe ich für dieses Jahr (Chiemsee-Gardasee) auf Canon Powershot S100 umgesattelt, aus 3 Gründen: 1) Die Größe und noch mehr das Gewicht 2) Full HD Videos 3) sehr gute Bild-/Videostabilisierung. Besser als eine Unterbingung im Rucksack oder mit Schultergurt kann man diese Kamera in einer kleinen Tasche (Deuter, Topeak, Vaude) auf dem Oberrohr verstauen. Da paßt auch noch ein Smartphone hinein. Mein Video findet Ihr hier! https://vimeo.com/52185981 LG WIBU


----------



## MisterCool (9. November 2012)

Schön gemacht


----------



## transalbi (9. November 2012)

wibu schrieb:


> Dennoch habe ich für dieses Jahr (Chiemsee-Gardasee) auf Canon Powershot S100 umgesattelt, aus 3 Gründen: 1) Die Größe und noch mehr das Gewicht 2) Full HD Videos 3) sehr gute Bild-/Videostabilisierung. Besser als eine Unterbingung im Rucksack oder mit Schultergurt kann man diese Kamera in einer kleinen Tasche (Deuter, Topeak, Vaude) auf dem Oberrohr verstauen.  LG WIBU



Ich habe auch die S100 und verstaue sie in einer kleinen Kameratasche von Deuter, die man am Rucksackträger festmachen kann. Da hast duimmer sofort Zugriff und die Kamera ist nicht den Schlägen wie am Oberrohr ausgesetzt. Zusätzlich sichere ich die Kamera manchmal noch mit einem langen Band um den Hals.

Albi


----------



## Luk00r (9. November 2012)

Die LX7 hat aber leider ne Objektivabdeckung  und die ist auch noch recht fummelig (da klein) - mit Handschuhen schonmal ziemlich doof ...
sonst überzeugt sie durchaus von der technischen Seite


----------



## Votec Tox (9. November 2012)

Gerade den Objektivdeckel finde ich gut, keine empfindliche Schliessmimik, die bei Einsaetzen in sandigen Gebieten das Objektiv zerkratzt oder ausfaellt.
Habe die Leica D-Lux, da ging es mir um die grosse Lichtstaeke, gr. Sensor, Raw-Daten fuer den, ders braucht, ein lichtstarkes Objektiv, zugegebenermassen wenig Tele aber dafuer ein grosses Weitwinkel!
Gerade auf heimischen MtB-Touren hat man oft keinen blauen Himmel oder macht Aufnahmen im Wald, da ist sie einfach genial.

Und robust ist sie auch... bisher jedenfalls. Trage sie auch in einer kl. Tasche am Rucksackgurt oder im Rucksack, je nach Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zauberer# (10. November 2012)

Luk00r schrieb:


> Die LX7 hat aber leider ne Objektivabdeckung  und die ist auch noch recht fummelig (da klein) - mit Handschuhen schonmal ziemlich doof ...
> sonst überzeugt sie durchaus von der technischen Seite



Ich seh die Abdeckung als Vorteil mittel- und langfristig gesehen.
Um solche Kameras gescheit bedienen zu können, ist zumindest einen Handschuh ausziehen sowieso empfehlenswert.


----------



## chorge (11. November 2012)

Der Objektivdeckel ist NULL hakelig... Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell dran, und notfalls kann ich die Cam auch mit Handschuhen bedienen - alle notwendigen Dinge lassen sich gut ansteuern...


----------

